# Supplente



## kaxara

Hola a todos, soy nueva de este forum.
Tendría que traducir del italiano al español lo siguiente: "supplente di inglese nella scuola media e superiore (solo I-II-III liceo) e di spagnolo nella scuola media".
Podría ser: ¿"Suplente/sustituta de clases de inglés y español de E.S.O. (primer y segundo ciclo)"?
Gracias en antelación.
Kaxara


----------



## gatogab

*Supplente* =suplente


> *Suplente:*
> (Del ant. part. act. de suplir).
> 1. adj. Que suple. U. t. c. s.
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


 
Bienvenida al foro.

gg


----------



## kaxara

¡Gracias!
Pero ¿está bien dicho? me enteresaría saber si también los títulos de studio coinciden.


----------



## gatogab

kaxara said:


> ¡Gracias!
> Pero ¿está bien dicho? me enteresaría saber si también los títulos de studio coinciden.


Desgraciadamente no lo sé. Me encuentro en Italia.
Dejé mi país natal que existían las preparatorias y humanidades durante mi periodo escolar y liceal. ( Prehistoria)

gg


----------



## kaxara

Me lo acabo de inventar... ¡jeje!
Quería decir "de antemano".
¡Perdón!


----------



## gatogab

kaxara said:


> Me lo acabo de inventar... ¡jeje!
> Quería decir "de antemano".
> ¡Perdón!


 
No, no.
*Antelación: existe *<==click


Esta vez me salio!!!!

gg


----------



## kaxara

Sí, pero no se usaría en este contexto ¿verdad?


----------



## gatogab

kaxara said:


> Sí, pero no se usaría en este contexto ¿verdad?


 
Decisamente no.

gg


----------



## Estopa

gatogab said:


> Decisamente no.
> 
> gg



Al menos en España sí es habitual la expresión, pero con la preposición "con".

 Gracias con antelación.

Saludos

@Kaxara No conozco el sistema educativo italiano, en España tienes

Educación primaria: 1º a 6º cursos
Educación Secundaria Obligatoria: 7º a 10º cursos (1º de E.S.O., 2º de E.S.O., 3º de E.S.O., 4º de E.S.O.)
Bachillerato: 1º y 2º de Bachillerato.
(En total 12 años).
¿Cómo es el sistema educativo en Italia?


----------



## gatogab

Estopa said:


> Al menos en España sí es habitual la expresión, pero con la preposición "con".
> 
> Gracias con antelación.
> 
> Saludos


¿Y se usa en este contexto?





psychodelika star said:


> Para mi las dos estan bien, busqué y me aparecen gracias *por* antelación, gracias *de* antelación y gracias *con *antelación. No se cual de todas sea la correcta,pero puede ser que "*con* antelacion" este mal y sea alguna de las otras dos.
> 
> Hola,
> 
> Nunca he oído decir "de antelación" ni "por antelación", sólo "con antelación". En este caso no es que sea gramaticalmente incorrecto. Simplemente es que no se usa con este sentido. Coincido con tu amigo mejicano: "gracias de antemano".


 
gg


----------



## Estopa

Sí, se usa en contextos como la consulta de kaxara. 

He puesto un enlace a Google (como me enseñaste a hacerlo). 

Saluditos


----------



## kaxara

En Italia tienes:
-scuola elementare de 6 a 10 años
-scuole medie de 11 a 14 años
-scuole superiori (liceo o istituti professionali) de 14 a 19 años
Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## gatogab

Estopa said:


> Sí, se usa en contextos como la consulta de kaxara.
> 
> He puesto un enlace a Google (como me enseñaste a hacerlo).
> 
> Saluditos


Hola Estopa, no te reconocí.
La verdad es que nunca lo había visto ni escuchado.
Pero es mejor no insistir aquí con tal argumento, que es material para otro hilo, seguramente.

Saluditos y saludotes.
gg


----------



## gatogab

kaxara said:


> En Italia tienes:
> -scuola elementare de 6 a 10 años
> -scuole medie de 11 a 14 años
> -scuole superiori (liceo o istituti professionali) de 14 a 19 años
> Gracias por tu ayuda.


Sono le discussioni coi miei nipoti. Non ricordo mai la loro scuola d'appartenza.
So, pero, che mia figlia insegna alle medie
E che mio genero alle superiori. Re
gg


----------



## kaxara

Beati loro!

Qué opinaís de "profesora interina de clases de inglés y español de E.S.O. (primer y segundo ciclo)"?


----------



## Estopa

kaxara said:


> En Italia tienes:
> -scuola elementare de 6 a 10 años
> -scuole medie de 11 a 14 años
> -scuole superiori (liceo o istituti professionali) de 14 a 19 años
> Gracias por tu ayuda.



¿Cuántos años dura la enseñanza preuniversitaria en Italia? ¿Dura 12 ó 13 años? 

@Kaxara  ¿No te gusta la palabra "suplente"? Creo que los interinos son profesores con contrato por tiempo limitado en los centros públicos. Si has estado haciendo una suplencia no estaría mal decirlo así. En cualquier caso se entiende lo que quieres decir.


----------



## gatogab

kaxara said:


> Qué opinaís de "profesora interina de clases de inglés y español de E.S.O. (primer y segundo ciclo)"?


 
Si.
Quiere decir que no es una plaza permanente sino temporal.
(Maestra Atteyo dixit)
gg


----------



## kaxara

Dura 13 años. ¿Te suena "profesora interina"?


----------



## Estopa

kaxara said:


> Dura 13 años. ¿Te suena "profesora interina"?



Depende, si estaba claro que no te iban a renovar el contrato, pienso que "profesora interina" no es el término más apropiado. 

Si estabas haciendo una suplencia (por ejemplo por una baja por maternidad o una excedencia) creo que deberías decirlo así.

Quizá   e s t o   te sirva


----------



## kaxara

Si era una suplencia de unos meses, sustituía la profesora titular, creo que "profesora interina" es la mejor opción. 
Gracias!


----------



## pattyfashiion

Yo dirìa también "profesor/a de apoyo" Espero ayude...

Mirad aquì:http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&q=profesora+de+apoyo&meta=&aq=4&oq=profesora+de+a


----------



## gatogab

pattyfashiion said:


> Yo dirìa también "profesor/a de apoyo" Espero ayude...
> 
> Mirad aquì:http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&q=profesora+de+apoyo&meta=&aq=4&oq=profesora+de+a


"profesor/a de apoyo" = insegnante di sostegno.
E' un'altra cosa.

http://www.google.it/search?sourcei...1T4GGLJ_itIT314IT314&q=insegnante+di+sostegno


----------



## pattyfashiion

Gracias Gato tiene razòn no me habìa percatado de que pudiese existir una traducciòn al italiano...de todos modos gracias...


----------

